# Whatcya Smoke'n in MARCH 08 ???



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Cause I WILL be smoking ......

just no booze


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

You're gonna allow yerself some smokes this month afterall? I think it's a good idea...cuttin out too much at once is never a good thing  I think first on my list is gonna be one of those Perdomo Habano's I picked up this week.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: 


Cycleman said:


> Cause I WILL be smoking ......


All right Michael! Keep them sticks burning! 
I have no idea what I will smoke tonight. It depends on what time I get home and if I'm too tired to smoke one when I do get home.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

thinking about a Padilla Hybrid today


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Just picked out a couple Vision and a couple 1495's for me a Susan.

Meeting up at Blue smoke in a couple hours. Freaking BEAUTIFUL OUT today.....

Harley Bound....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Just picked out a couple Vision and a couple 1495's for me a Susan.
> 
> Meeting up at Blue smoke in a couple hours. Freaking BEAUTIFUL OUT today.....
> 
> Harley Bound....


Have fun! I wish I was hanging out somewhere smoking a stogie instead of stuck at work.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

The wife is going out of town, the baby is going to stay at my mom's & Nick & I are having a Woodland night tonight!!!!! Watch out F--kers!!! Tonight, I am going to party like it is 1999 ( which makes me 22 again!!!!! ) :dude: :woohoo: :drinking:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

<in my best John B. Sebastian singing voice> Welcome, back...You're dreams were your ticket out......


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> The wife is going out of town, the baby is going to stay at my mom's & Nick & I are having a Woodland night tonight!!!!! Watch out F--kers!!! Tonight, I am going to party like it is 1999 ( which makes me 22 again!!!!! ) :dude: :woohoo: :drinking:


22 in 1999.. wow you are old.. lol actually I was 19...

Sorry Andy I had to pregame here at the house and the first smoke for march is a Cuesta Ray Centro Fino Sungrown.. I love these things.. great stick for a great price.. I got this one with my jcnewman club membership so it was practically free with all the crap they sent me for my $18


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I think I'll try a Ramon Allones (DM), cedro.

Bought 2, and sent 1 to flipper.

So, I'll torch mine tonite.


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

everything I can get my hands on! hey Buzz, I will burn mine with you tonight! in sprit of course. :beerchug:

[/list]


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Last night, it was freezing cold out and I had to wake up from being too warm inside. So I lit up a Roi-Tan, a short filler crap cigar that I bought when I first started smoking five and a half years ago. Yes, I was that desperate, but given how cold it was, it served it's purpose. Today, it was a beautiful 64 degrees out, so I savored a Perdomo overrun. :smoke:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Gave the aquarium a good cleaning (60% water change) this morning then took a trip to my local B&M to pick up a few smokes. Afterwards I sat on the porch to watch the birds come by for dinner and smoked a:









Casa Torano Maddy Robusto

I enjoyed the maddy more then the natural; although both were good, the maddy seemed to have a stronger body which I like.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

That's a damn tasty cigar Mike, I like those!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm still waiting for warm weather...in the course of 5 hours today we have a blizzard, sunshine, more snow and then sunshine... :roll:

Preparing my line-up for the month...

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=537500

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=537396

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=543847 (Did the quick buy option - net $2.00 a stick)

There are others...Shhhh don't tell the wife . . . . :shock:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Im at woodland with andy (whitefish) enjoying a perdomo habano maduro and andy is having a CAO America


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Whitefish: Let me know what you think of the CAO America. I saw one today at a B&M and almost bought one.

I know you are probably hating hearing about my wife by now, but.....We got our tax returns yesterday. We were at a fish store down in Richmond and she made me a deal. I could buy a nano-tank only if she could buy me a nice smoke (and her a couple little things)! :woohoo: :banana: So I ended up getting a 24 gallon Cube setup for Salt water, she got me a Padron 1926 (think it is a box pressed Torpedo, around 6"). We got home, I setup the tank. After the kids went to bed she twisted my arm on smoking that one right up! So I am here nubbing out the 1926 with a few Guiness'. :beerchug: 

I am a happy camper, and she will be too later tonight :shock: 

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Scott, that's awesome! I've got a 30g Oceanic cube that I'm hoping to setup this Spring. Get some pics man!


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

CRider: Yeah, I will get some pics at some point. It was a used system w/a week old Metal Halide. It is setup and running, but will wait to post pics until it looks better.

Followed up the Padron with a Gurkha Doble Maduro and another Guiness. Time to head up to bed now for some extra curricular activities.  have a good night everyone.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

skeletor121 said:


> I am a happy camper, and she will be too later tonight :shock:
> 
> Hope you all have a good one.


Are you referring to cigar or somthing else? :lol: :lol:

I just finished a Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Seconds Torpedo after almost 11 months in my humi.

I nubbed it until I could not hold it.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hey Scott, if you know anyone looking for some MH lighting, lemme know. I've got a dual 250w PFO ballast with dual spiderlight reflectors & moguls, bulbs with a few months of life left on em. I wanna sell it and get a single 150w HQI for the 30g.

/thread hijack :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had a Cohiba Black Pequenous (4 1/8x34). I normally don't smoke cigars that small. But they cost quite a bit and that was all I could afford when I picked it up at my B&M. 
Anyway, it was a very good smoke. I really liked it and I will have to go back and pick up a robusto or a churchill size to try. The only problem is, I was drinking a really stout ale and it kind of over powered the stogie. Next time I will smoke one without any alcoholic beverage to keep my palette clean.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I wrapped up my "Honey Do" list for the day. Since it's Sunday, my choice smoke for the day was a Rockey Patel:









RP Fusion Toro

I picked up a box of these not long ago, and I'm glad I did. I just freak'n love these things! :lol:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

March started off nice with a bottle of great whiskey and a Oliva Serie G:










The cigar was really good. A great range of flavors and medium bodied, it went great with the whiskey.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Yummy... BOOZE!!!! 



JAX said:


> I wrapped up my "Honey Do" list for the day. Since it's Sunday, my choice smoke for the day was a Rockey Patel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you on this fine cigar, Mikey Mike!


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Just finished up a Perdomo Golf Edition. Very nice.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Battled a Fuente Sungrown that just didnt want to stay lit.. so i discarded it about halfway through and picked up a Casa Torano Maddy


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Davidoff 2nd........ Yummy.....

And don't be concerned about the photo..... just on my bicycle this morning for a while and like riding through the graveyard. It's always relaxing and quite... Not sure why I find graveyards so cool..... seeing as I hate the death thing so much....


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Davidoff 2nd........ Yummy.....
> 
> And don't be concerned about the photo..... just on my bicycle this morning for a while and like riding through the graveyard. It's always relaxing and quite... Not sure why I find graveyards so cool..... seeing as I hate the death thing so much....


Have you ever been to the Key West cemetery? Very odd place.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Been to Key West.... but didn't get to the cemetary.... Is it like New Orleans?? about ground stuff?


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

skeletor121 said:


> Whitefish: Let me know what you think of the CAO America. I saw one today at a B&M and almost bought one.


I liked it quite a bit. Lots of good flavor.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Been to Key West.... but didn't get to the cemetary.... Is it like New Orleans?? about ground stuff?


yep, and some of the graves are pretty quirky.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Tonight I had a Padron 2000. A good deal at 3.50 a stick.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Anton said:


> Just finished up a Perdomo Golf Edition. Very nice.


Your post - made my evening cigar selection for me.... so I took this photo for you too.

The cigar should look like something you sent me one..... as YOU DID!!!!

Thanks for the smoke, Anton. Nice thick smoke.....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Not sure why I find graveyards so cool.....


I like to look at all of the old stones. Some of them are beautiful and I think it is amazing looking at some of the dates on them. Maybe I am just morbid, but I love graveyards and think that they are amazing.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Anton said:


> yep, and some of the graves are pretty quirky.


That is pretty cool. I bet that guy had a great sense of humor when he was alive.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Grabbed a CAO L'Anniversaire Cameroon Toro and went down to a friends house after dinner (Corned beef and cabbage..MMmmMMmmm). He broke out some crab and some excellent Mango Ginger Stilton cheese. polished off with a nice glass of Merlot. 

Life is good


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Davidoff 2nd........ Yummy.....
> 
> And don't be concerned about the photo..... just on my bicycle this morning for a while and like riding through the graveyard. It's always relaxing and quite... Not sure why I find graveyards so cool..... seeing as I hate the death thing so much....


Michael, I really like this picture a lot for some reason. My town is pretty old (early 1800's), so the cemetary has some really old stones that are interesting to look at from time to time.

I had my first Perdomo Habano last night (picked 3 up last week at the B&M). I can't believe I waited this long to try these, it was a great smoke! The only bummer about it was that I enjoyed it while playing poker, so I couldn't pay it quite as much attention as I would have liked. The next one I'll enjoy down in my basement with fewer distractions. I followed it with a Hoyo de Montecristo. The exact one escapes me at the moment...it was a good cigar in it's own right, but I don't think it was the right choice to follow the Perdomo.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Jsut had one of those for Lunch...WOOHOO my 2nd of a gifted trio from Iceman...very nice smoke

It also could be that it's sixty frickin' five degrees out today...:dude:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

It's gorgeous here too, bout 60 or so I guess. If I hadn't already missed a few days in Feb, I woulda bagged work today to enjoy the sun.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Its about 65 with a little bit of rain.... pretty peaceful actually.. so i decided to enjoy a don caralos #2 outside on the porch


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Denny-You want to talk to him about that cut, or should I? :dunno::wink:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

its how i like it.. im happy that its even!
actually i get paranoid when cutting torpedos.. im always afraid im going to cut it too short and end up feeling like im trying to suck a golfball through a gardenhose


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I couldn't even tell it was a torp............ :???: :wink:
Just bustin' balls, Nick. It's one of my many character flaws that the fellas like to mock me on........


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

haha yeah i know i remember you told jimmy to show me how to cut a stogey right when i first got on this board.. but i am really enjoying this cigar.. bad cut and all


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Just remember this from sensei.........
You can always take more off; you can't put it back on!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Had an H upman for lunch....

OH......... and RUN!!! RUN FOR THE HILLS!!!!!!!!!

The entire Gulf of Mexico has been tipped.... and is going to make all the rivers flood thier banks!!!!!!!
:roll:

http://imageshack.us

:roll:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Had an H upman for lunch....
> 
> OH......... and RUN!!! RUN FOR THE HILLS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice picture Michael!

Stan - I'll admit that I usually cut off a bit more than I think you'd prefer. Most of the time, I've found that with just the cap itself, the draw's (usually) just a lil tighter than I tend to like. Torp's are definitely a challenge for me as I haven't had very many of them yet myself hehe.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I agree.... I tend to just get lazy and cut for a easy draw. 

It drives Stan crazy though..... 






He has made me cute less of now-a-days. I guess the photo above shows that, too. I'm trying not to be a grasshopper no more....


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> Torp's are definitely a challenge for me as I haven't had very many of them yet myself hehe.


Heard a V-cutter works well with a torp...thinking I gotta go find one and try it. When a guy did that for me in San Diego a few years back it was a perfect draw...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ping Anton....... :|



Cycleman said:


> Anton said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished up a Perdomo Golf Edition. Very nice.
> ...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just lit a Perdomo Fresh-Rolled Toro. I am only about an inch into it, but so far so good.


Edit to Add: Just finished up this stick. All in all in was a pretty good smoke. It is listed as Medium-Full, but to me it just stayed on the Medium side. It had a little bit of spice to it. A little more humi time would do these some good. I would smoke these again. They are a pretty good "cheaper" smoke. 
I haven't had a Perdomo I didn't like. I think I'm becoming a Perdomo whore  .


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> > Heard a V-cutter works well with a torp...thinking I gotta go find one and try it.


I actually picked up a cheap one from the B&M this weekend (along with a fiver of stogies). I haven't tried it on a torp yet, but it did an impressive job with flavor concentration on a Robusto.


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> Ping Anton....... :|
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Tonite was my weekly cigar nite, and FM's treat.

He had picked up 2 San Cristobal Classico's

FM
http://imageshack.us

Classico
http://imageshack.us

Enjoyed the Cigar, not very complex, roll was kinda loose, soft, but still an enjoyable smoke.


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

I smoked a Padron #2000 maduro. It was my first and loved it. I also had an Indian Tabac while I played poker online (free of course).


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a Por Larrañaga Cuban Grade Corona Gorda. Pick this up from JR's Dutch Auction ended last Tuesday. Paid $42/box, normal retail $101.95.

OTT, Not a bad stick for $2.10. I think it will only become better with some humi time.

Has anyone else tried this one?


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Monday was a beautiful sunny 70 degree day here and I took advantage.

First I took a break from some yard work and enjoyed a Don Diego corona.

http://imageshack.us

Then later in the evening I grabbed one of those tasty Perdomo Lot 23 robustos that Brian sent me along with a Curz Light and enjoyed them out on the deck.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Like alot of you guys, we had great weather around here yesterday so I hung out on the porch with a VS Bohemian Black. It was a decent smoke with really rich flavors and good burn. Construction was a little rough but negligible. I'd give it a B- and will smoke it again.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I finished up yesterday with a Gispert Box Pressed Maduro. The draw was a little tighter than I like, but overall it was a good smoke.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Today I had a VS 10th Aniversario. Not what I was expecting. Mild to medium at best. Didn't really enjoy it to much either which is a bummer because I bought 20 of them. I read a couple of decent reviews and bought them before I tried them. Decent smoke, just not my thing. Let me know if anyone would like to try them for themselves.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Newby Mistake #17...........don't buy more then 2-3 at a time as your taste buds are changing, daily............


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finishing up an El Mejor Expresso Torpedo. It was a pretty decent Med-Full smoke. It had quite a bit of burning issues though. Sometimes it would start to tunnel and when I would get that fixed it would start to canoe :| . Maybe a little more time in the humi would fix it.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Went on a binge tonight..

Started with a tatuaje havan, then a EO 601 Red, and then 5 vegas miami

i was obviously in a pepin mood


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

had a Slow Aged 826 Maduro by Perdomo today. Very nice inexpensive smoke. CI sells 20 robustos for $39.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just had a Rocky Patel Cuban Blend that someone, I forget who (sorry!) gifted me, I think maybe a football pool winning? Very tasty smoke! Sat in my basement enjoying this while playing some COD4 on the 360 and had a blast, literally! :lol:

Edited to add - I figured out where I got this one, it was from Denny! 



Dude, thanks a ton, you've shown me yet another Rocky Patel that I felt was extremely good, and added to the "someday when I start buying whole boxes of cigars" list 8) It was driving me nuts trying to remember who sent that one to me :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Acesfull said:


> Went on a binge tonight..
> 
> Started with a tatuaje havan, then a EO 601 Red, and then 5 vegas miami
> 
> i was obviously in a pepin mood


I'm ALWAYS in a Pepin mood...........:wink:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> Today I had a VS 10th Aniversario. Not what I was expecting. Mild to medium at best. Didn't really enjoy it to much either which is a bummer because I bought 20 of them. I read a couple of decent reviews and bought them before I tried them. Decent smoke, just not my thing. Let me know if anyone would like to try them for themselves.


I have a box of Indian Tabac Cameroon Gorillas coming this week. I'll trade you five. PM sent


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Had a RASCC at a friend's house the other day :smile:. That's about it though, I need to get puffing!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

These are in my future this month:

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=537396
an old go-to smoke for me

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=537500
Bought these to gift to my boss for the start of golf season

http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=543847
for 2 bucks each, you can't beat this with a stick..(or a banana..hehe get it..Banana...he...hehe..oh brother..)


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Torano Signature Collection Toro. It was a pretty good smoke. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Today I had an Oliva Series G. It was a good smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Acesfull said:
> 
> 
> > Went on a binge tonight..
> ...


yeah i default to a graycliff or a pepin if nothing jumps out of my humi and says smoke me


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Damn.... how many times do ya have to ping a guy before he see's a post.... :dunno:

I'm so damn invisiable....... no one loves me..... :lol: :lol: :lol:



flipperwhite said:



> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Ping Anton....... :|
> ...


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

I still love ya, Mikey :wink:  

Had a PAM '26 last night. Tasty indeed, but I still prefer the '64s.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Snuck out for a Perdomo Corojo Habano last night.
Oh, FYI guys, if you're interested in Ashton's new San Cristobal and your retailer has been unable to get it, tell him it's now an "open" item and should be readily available........


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

I have a CAO Brazilia Robusto staring me down right now.

SMOKE ME!


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Finishing up a Sigli VI whilst posting up, great sized cigar :smile:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

damn yous non embargo people


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Just got back from a very brief two day period at sea. Thought I'd enjoy an oldie but a goodie:









Romeo Y Julieta Aniversario Corona


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just came down to the basement and put the match to my 2nd Perdomo Habano Corojo.


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

JAX said:


> Just got back from a very brief two day period at sea. Thought I'd enjoy an oldie but a goodie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good smoke! :shock: Definitely one of the better RyJs out there. I did like the 1876 cedros deluxe #1(I think that was the number) when I first started smoking cigars. It tends to be more on the lighter side and as I love a sweet maduro flavor, the one you had tastes great and is less filling.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Just firing up my LAST Royal Silk torp.............if anyone knows where I can get some more....please ...please let me know, they were re-banding these I believe, but I haven't been able to find out the new banding.so if you can help...................... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Just occured to me! how do you tell the difference between a Torp and Toro if the are both the same shape??????? :?:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Afternoon, Brian! How are things in sunny Scotland?
The toro should be a parajo(excuse my Spanish accent) which, I think, is any non-shaped cigar? A *fill in word here*, (perfecto?)is any shaped cigar, which would be the torp?! Boy the memory just ain't what it used to be...........  
Now, you can help me. We're 5 hours apart, right? I guess it goes to only 4 hours if we move our clocks ahead on Sun morning? Does Britain move their clocks ahead, eventually, too? Know when?


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Stan, Scotland not too bad today, dull and windy but not wet for a change.

Clocks go forward here 1hr at o1:00 30th March

This Royal Silk is GREAAAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Excellent. So, I think, it's four hours for the next three weeks.........


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Toros and Torps are the same size/ring...right? One is just pointy at one end and the other is 'normal' 

Or so I have it all wrong??? :???:

I enjoyed a Cinco Vegas Gold Churchill last night...I know what size THAT is....:wink:


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

A "parejo" is the "normal" cigar shape, that is straight sides, flat or rounded cap.

A "toro" is, simply, a particular sized parejo, what somewhere about 6" x 50 ring or so?

Torpedos, perfectos, belicosos, etc. all come under the term "figurado"


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

FIGURADO! Thanks RedPop! So a torp isn't a figurado?

edit.......of course it is, as you said. I promise to read better in the future!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I believe a Torp IS a figuardo...

or I might need glasses...:roll:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Yep and yep? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

BARBARIAN said:


> Just firing up my LAST Royal Silk torp.............if anyone knows where I can get some more....please ...please let me know, they were re-banding these I believe, but I haven't been able to find out the new banding.so if you can help...................... :lol: :lol: :lol:


I got a few left if this is the one. I have been holding on to these guys since some Scott sent them to me .


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Yummy, I think I have 1 left also.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

redmondp said:


> BARBARIAN said:
> 
> 
> > Just firing up my LAST Royal Silk torp.............if anyone knows where I can get some more....please ...please let me know, they were re-banding these I believe, but I haven't been able to find out the new banding.so if you can help...................... :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


WOW! Those are the very one I'm smokin.....you bin hoardin Patrick, no wonder they are in short supply :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

THose look fantastic. I had to go raid my hummi after I saw that pic.


----------



## riverratbl (Oct 15, 2006)

going for a short story and watch it snow, a good night for a smoke


----------



## riverratbl (Oct 15, 2006)

i would like to find the royal silk also, brad


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Started with a Omar Ortiz last night. A Nic puro, so I thought I'd like it but I only smoked half. :sad: 
Cleansed the palate with a Pepin Vegas Habanos then closed with a San Cristobal.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Friday was a rainy day here in the DC area, but the temp was in the mid 50s so I grabbed a Curz Light and a very nice Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino Cortez cigar. I got this one free from J.C. Newman for sending in 3 cigar bands. A very good cigar with just a tad more spiciness to it than the regular Centro Fino Sungrowns.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

me and thehat made the trip in the blizzard to Jungle Jims..
http://www.junglejims.com/departments/j ... obacco.asp

anyways on the way there I had a Gran Habano 3 Siglo and Jimmy enjoyed the RP Cuban Blend he got out of the pass and ass...

On the way back I enjoyed a Cusano 18 Maduro and he had a Ashton VSG...

so far its been a great cigar day


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

^Damn fine smoke. Obviously you are a fan?


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice pic CM!! I had an Opus X out in the Blizzard today!! Great smoke!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

And to think you wanted to go to Florida :roll: . Who would want to miss all that snow? :lol:

J/K


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I haven't had a cigar since Tuesday. I am hoping I can get out of work at a decent time today so I can have one tonight.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Python said:


> And to think you wanted to go to Florida :roll: . Who would want to miss all that snow? :lol:
> 
> J/K


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

had a CAO mx2, I loved it,  it wasnt strong enough for me but it was consistant! the most consistant one I've had yet! I'm still looking for that 'spice" when I find it.....it will be time for my first box!! :banana:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

flipperwhite said:


> had a CAO mx2, I loved it,  it wasnt strong enough for me but it was consistant! the most consistant one I've had yet! I'm still looking for that 'spice" when I find it.....it will be time for my first box!! :banana:


Is it just me or does it seem like the CAO CX2 or MX2 tend to be a favorite to people kind of new to cigars??? I know the CX2 was one of mine. Well to be honest I still like em :lol:

O and I had a very good RP cuban blend today. I was surprised that i liked it so much. I also had an always fantastic Ashon VSG :lol:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

RP Cuban Blends are still one of my favorites... I have a box and a half in the big Hummie. The half box are Maddies and been in there for almost a year.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a Kahlua Torpedo on the drive to work with a Mocha Frap.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Wrapped up my handful of household chores this morning then settled out back for a:









RP "The Edge"

Believe this to be the first one of these I've smoked and I gotta say very enjoyable and not for the faint of heart. Definately "In your face" as advertised. :lol:

Two thumbs up!


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Went to the Nebraska state boys basketball tournament finals yesterday. Had a great time with a good friend of mine and then we hit a great smoke shop. I ended the evening with a Padron 2000. It had a ton of great smoke, an awesome draw, and the flavor was just great. The construction was outstanding as well. Definitely a "91" experience if there ever was one :!:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Python said:


> I had a Kahlua Torpedo on the drive to work with a Mocha Frap.


You had a what??? With a what??? :hmm:

Bro, we gotta talk... :lol:

:biglaugh: Nothin' but love for ya!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Denahue said:


> RP Cuban Blends are still one of my favorites... I have a box and a half in the big Hummie. The half box are Maddies and been in there for almost a year.


LUCKY DUCK :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

JAX said:


> Python said:
> 
> 
> > I had a Kahlua Torpedo on the drive to work with a Mocha Frap.
> ...


 :lol: Well I wanted a mild smoke because it was 10:30am and I figured a mocha frap would go with the cigar. I will definitely smoke a manlier cigar tonight when I get home, I promise. :rotfl: .


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Hope this head cold goes away by tomorrow =/


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Denahue said:
> 
> 
> > RP Cuban Blends are still one of my favorites... I have a box and a half in the big Hummie. The half box are Maddies and been in there for almost a year.
> ...


I also like the RP Cuban Blend. I have only smoked one, but it was really good.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Denahue said:


> RP Cuban Blends are still one of my favorites... I have a box and a half in the big Hummie. The half box are Maddies and been in there for almost a year.


I know you like Maddies, but Cuban Blends? I thought you weren't keen on them! :roll:


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

flipperwhite said:


> had a CAO mx2, I loved it,  it wasnt strong enough for me but it was consistant! the most consistant one I've had yet! I'm still looking for that 'spice" when I find it.....it will be time for my first box!! :banana:


Flip, you tried Cigar.com's Cuban Label, spicey little number at a reasonable box price, you should try them, if you don't like em, send em to me, I love em. :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

+1 on the cigar.com cuban label.. whitefish gifted me with one and it was terriffic

anyways im enjoying a camacho corojo diploma fresh outta the box


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Can't seem to get to grips with Camacho, most seem bitter and stale for my tastes? maybe it's just my bad mouth......no need to respond.. I know


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

which ones have you tried?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had a Gurkha Triple Ligero followed by a Gurkha Fuerte last night...was a good night


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Got a call from my neighbor (whom I'm still trying to get over to this site), we hadn't smoked together in a few weeks. So we took care of that this evening. I reached for a:









Montensio Robusto

He had gifted me a sampler pack and it seemed appropriate that I smoke one with him. Again, a bit mild but chaulk full of flavor. Very enjoyable!


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

THIS is what I am smoking in March!!

Why???

BECAUSE BARBARIAN RULES THE WORLD!!!!

I'VE BEEN PROPERLY - BOMBED B--CHES.

LOL

:rotfl:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice hit!! I had a few for you & CM, but......F---ing blizzard :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sweet hit from the Barbarian!


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

BARBARIAN said:


> flipperwhite said:
> 
> 
> > had a CAO mx2, I loved it,  it wasnt strong enough for me but it was consistant! the most consistant one I've had yet! I'm still looking for that 'spice" when I find it.....it will be time for my first box!! :banana:
> ...


no, but I will for sure and if I dont care for em' I sling em' your way.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Wrapped up the weekend with a CI Legends Orange Label - Rocky Patel. It was fantastic, yet another RP stick I could smoke any time, any day. If you like Rocky's, I highly recommend this smoke :smoke:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Wrapped up the weekend with a CI Legends Orange Label - Rocky Patel. It was fantastic, yet another RP stick I could smoke any time, any day. If you like Rocky's, I highly recommend this smoke :smoke:


Gonna have to keep an eye open for them, might be one I'd like 

I brought a short Indian Tabac Super Fuerte box press in to work for the ride home, since I'm riding alone today. Should be a good way to finish the work day I think


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> which ones have you tried?


SLR
HAVANA 1999
1962 Pre embargo
Couple others ????? all the same, bitter and stale, maybe cause they all came from the same supplier? who knows, maybe I should give them another go :|


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

flipperwhite said:


> BARBARIAN said:
> 
> 
> > flipperwhite said:
> ...


Just finishing up a Cigar.com Cameroon Label (Churchill) another nice smoke you might want to try.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

ChickSmokesStick said:


> THIS is what I am smoking in March!!
> 
> Why???
> 
> ...


Lady smokes Cigars......................Give the Lady what she wants..enjoy!


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Yesterday was stressfull at the firehouse and I spent all day there today trying to get some issues resolved. Everything turned out well I am glad to say but it left me jonesing for a smoke. I grabbed an RP Sun Grown to hit the spot. I might have to have another smoke tonight, depending on what my wife has planned.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Lunch today....


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Today was my anniversary of my 21st birthday (surprise!). Wife picked me up 8 great smokes on her way home from work today and I just had to enjoy one of them:









Monte. Vintage 1999 Torp.

I'm not normally a huge fan of the Monte's, but I got to be honest...this one impressed me. I'll pick a few more of these up next time I'm out and about.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had a nice 5 Vegas A Torpedo while on a walk with the wife & daughter. The wife actually took it away from me & smoked about 1/4 of it, but I didn't mind sharing.


----------



## riverratbl (Oct 15, 2006)

a good sat. morning with a punch grand puro

http://imageshack.us

brad


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> Lunch today....


I laughed my ass off at ur Cfon pic! I was highly jealous. :O) BUT not allowed to txt u back til tomorrow. LOL


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had a very nice Indian Tobac super fuerte on the way home from work tonight. After doing some more work in the man cave, I'm enjoying a very tasty Padilla that I think I got from Stan along with a Great Lakes Brewing Co Burning River Pale Ale from Brother Andy. Great combo!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

A fiver trade with Newby yielded a nice handful of smokes: 5 Victor Sinclair 10th Anniversario and a couple of sticks thrown in for weight distribution...:smile:










Couldn't wait ...so I grabbed one while walking my pup...My first of this brand...a very nice smoke










Thanks Brother! 5... Indian Tabac Gorillas coming at ya!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a CAO Criollo. This is the second Criollo I have smoked, it is an OK smoke.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Python said:


> Last night was a CAO Criollo. This is the second Criollo I have smoked, it is an OK smoke.


I feel the same way about them. Not a thing wrong with it, but nothing special either. A very "vanilla" cigar,


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Anton said:


> I feel the same way about them. Not a thing wrong with it, but nothing special either. A very "vanilla" cigar,


Exactly, I just can't seem to warm up to it.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Python said:


> Last night was a CAO Criollo. This is the second Criollo I have smoked, it is an OK smoke.


+1

I've had a few of these myself. Not my thing either. I either outgrew them or I've learned through experience it's just not my taste.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

lunch today.....

And it was a freaking AWESOME SMOKE!



8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Where'd you get in CMan? That's one of those "special edition" Tats? :shock: 
Have a feeling I'm going to be smoking some Ashton tomorrow night.....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Where'd you get in CMan? That's one of those "special edition" Tats? :shock:
> Have a feeling I'm going to be smoking some Ashton tomorrow night.....


I think Tim hit me with it... but I have to go look at past bomb threads...

It was the best Tatu.... I've ever had!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

cant go wrong with pepin


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm enjoying a Gurkha Legend. I really like this stick.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I like the Legend too..along with others of the Gurkha line...then again, I'm a Gurkha whore...whatdoIknow :roll:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Went for a Gurkha Black Puro today... Probably going to follow it with a Padilla 8 & 11


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just finished watchin the new Rambo with Jack while enjoying a wonderful OpusX that Andy sent me (thanks man!) while Jack had a 1876 out of my humi that he ended up liking quite a bit as well.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Smoked this cigar last night.....

My second V...... and I'm just not digging them. I like a smoother flavor.

This would be a STAN cigar..... Rip the buds off your tounge.....



:smoke:


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> lunch today.....
> 
> And it was a freaking AWESOME SMOKE!
> 
> ...


 hey, I bought one of those two days ago but mine has a white lable. I didn't know anything about it. I am like some kind of a JR. Cycleman!! :lol: CYCLEBOY!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

What are you talking about.... she has white on.....

OH!!!!!!!






You're talking about the cigar deals again..... 

My bad,...... :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Focus Michael...FOCUS....:wink:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Had a recently purchased Indian Tabac Camaroon Super Toro (aka Gorilla) and a Troegs Dreamweaver. Love that Indian and the beer was smooth and kinda hopy(sp) . . . went well together.










The peanuts were um...for the squirrels, not me...:roll:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> Had a recently purchased Indian Tabac Camaroon Super Toro (aka Gorilla) and a Troegs Dreamweaver. Love that Indian and the beer was smooth and kinda hopy(sp) . . . went well together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very disappointed in you Toby. The only appropriate food for squirrels (known in my household as furry terrorists after they ate the wiring harness in the engine bay of my girlfriend's van) is .17HMR or .22 lead. Peanuts are only acceptable if being used as bait for the little bastards!

I haven't tried that beer yet, might have to look for it. I did have their nugget nectar a few weeks ago. All I gotta say is, make sure your tastebuds are ready for it :lol: It's very hoppy, but the honey kinda takes a bit of the hit away from it. I wouldn't wanna drink more than one every now & then, but it was very tasty.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Had a long day working in the Columbus office yesterday so for the 2 hour drive down I smoked a Torano Casa Torano gifted my by our gracious BOTL Jax. It just didn't agree with me. It had a bitter taste I just couldn't get over and the burn was out of control, something even more annoying when I'm driving and trying to touch it up with matches. It was my first Torano so I won't make my opinion final until I've tried another but this one got a D. (Jax, I still appreciate the gift!) 

On the return trip I torched a Gurkha Master Select. MMMMMM! It was delicious. A-, and the minus only because the wrapper was a little rough looking.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Monkey - No worries bro...you win some, you lose some. I appreciate your honesty...The Casa Torano may of just been a "bad" stick. Anycase, Torano has a host of other blends worth exploring...one is bound to catch your fancy.

Break, break

Got home from work this afternoon and settled outback to review the material for my marketing class. While doing so I smoked a: 








Rocky Patel Reo Robusto

This cigar had my attention since I first saw it online, I finally got the chance to light one up. I prefer a much tighter draw, but this wasn't bad at all. First impression: Smooth, flavorful and worth exploring again soon.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Saint Luis Rey Natural. It was a pretty decent smoke.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> I'm very disappointed in you Toby. The only appropriate food for squirrels (known in my household as furry terrorists after they ate the wiring harness in the engine bay of my girlfriend's van) is .17HMR or .22 lead. Peanuts are only acceptable if being used as bait for the little bastards!


Ahhhh ...personally agree...my wife set out the peanuts so my kids can watch them scamper about...They raid the bird feeder (by hanging upside down and batting at it - thus making it shake and spill all the seeds inside..) so the birds can't get anything...

I just as soon shoot them and toss them on the barbie..I would never eat the little diseased varmints...but it sounded cool..


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Smoked this cigar last night.....
> 
> My second V...... and I'm just not digging them. I like a smoother flavor.
> This would be a STAN cigar..... Rip the buds off your tounge.....
> :smoke:


I may need to try these out. I'm just now exploring the Oliva line and this one sounds like it's got some potential! :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I've gotr to revisit, myself. I've had one or two a while back and it was just eh? Now, it's getting run EVERYWHERE and I gotta see what I'm missing!


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

today it was a 'Havana blend" ........ :shock: taste like the rollers had real bad gas the day they rolled it and it got stuck in the gar and seasoned it to a nice turd nutty flavor, the burn was....well I smashed it after three draws so I'm not real sure on the burn but it smashed in a smooth satisfying sorta way.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> today it was a 'Havana blend" ........ Shocked taste like the rollers had real bad gas the day they rolled it and it got stuck in the gar and seasoned it to a nice turd nutty flavor, the burn was....well I smashed it after three draws so I'm not real sure on the burn but it smashed in a smooth satisfying sorta way. Very Happy


Sooooo...you saying you might not have liked that one....Quit dancing around the issue...tell what you REALLY think... :mrgreen:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Havana blend? Is that someone's house blend?


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Havana blend? Is that someone's house blend?


 I'm not sure, I will do a search and see what I can find.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Don't waste too much time. It's unlikely I'm going to seek one out to smoke it......... 8)


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Don't waste too much time. It's unlikely I'm going to seek one out to smoke it......... 8)


 no biggie, thats part of what I do anyways, well I found a review somebody did on it.
http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...d HB&type=JPG&oid=227b5e18d1dd94ea&no=1&tt=3


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Enjoying my first Perdomo Habano Corojo that our Great BOTL Python Bob sent me, while listening to The new Black Crowes cd!! Both are AWESOME!!!! Thanks again Bob!!!!!!








:dude:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Glad you like it. I think they are an awesome smoke. I might have to spark one up tonight when I get home.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Recieved a fiver plus a couple of clingers from Sparhawk today.

http://imageshack.us
http://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=503&i=77017363lo7.jpg

5 IT Cammys with a sweet looking wrapper
1 Gurhka Napalese Warrior
1 5Vegas Gold. I have only had a couple of these and can't wait to try it.

Thanks alot for the trade Toby!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

No problem. That Gurkha has been sleeping for a year....:shock: Had one the other day and it has mellowed reeeeeaaaaalllll nice!


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Well that Gurk may be on the list tonight then. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm eyein up a 5Vegas Gold (Churchill I think it is) in my humidor for tonight


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

This is the Gurk that Toby sent me. I couldn't wait to try it since he said it had some age on it. It did turn out to be a very nice smoke. Very smooth but still alot of flavor. I have a few of these at the bottom of my cooler that are going to be making their way towards my humi.

Thanks agian Toby.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Outback on the laptop currently enjoying a very tasty San Cristobal while I work on my paper for Marketing. 

Not sure why I don't have more of these in my humi...gonna have to take care of that real soon.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

HAD to enjoy the brief heatwave yesterday..broke out a Gispert Churchill and a Dreamweaver...my wife broke out some mango and ginger Stilton. MAN O Man, it was good.



















I "sent" a pic to Cman...but somehow he got a pic of my daughter holding a bottle of Powerade...:biglaugh: he must think I'm weird....cause the title was

Stogie & Pooch










Oh yeah...bought a lighter for my lovely wife...she collects dragons...


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Angelo's got a Rocky Smoker at the Den tonight, so I guess I'll be smoking one of his products, if I have to...........
'Course, if I take a Pepin product, take the band off immediately...... :twisted:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

snuck out at lunch to enjoy a Cinco Vegas Gold..


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

That's what I had last night Toby. It was good & tasty right til about the 1/2way point when the wrapper completely SPLIT on me  I dunno why it happened, first time I've had that ever happen like that.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

about 2/3 the way through mine did the same thing...I think it's too wet..(I HATE when that happens) 

Gonna let the other 4 rest a while and try again in a few weeks. definitely be ready by the HERF...:wink:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

That's the only one I had in my humi...which was reading 69% so I'm pretty sure it was at good humidity. {shrug} It still tasted good, just was disappointed that I only got to smoke maybe 2/3 of it really.


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

Sparhawk said:


> snuck out at lunch to enjoy a Cinco Vegas Gold..


 dude.... nice pic :shock: ...... ahh just what happens to people where you work...."gulp".....looks like people are just dieing to work there.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

We had pretty decent temps here yesterday also, soooo, I took out a Oliva Cammie Serie G torpedo or some size. This was my second one of these and they are GOOD :smoke: I'm gonna start keeping my eye on boxes of these. 
Anyone tried the Serie G Maduro? Good, Bad?


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I really like the Series G also. The maddy is great too. I like the G more than the V and the G is less expensive and easier to get. I haven't tried the S but I plan on it. I think Cycleman likes the S. 


This morning I was looking for something mild. Found a Don Diego churchill with a great looking Conneticut wrapper. It was great for a morning smoke. Not sure where I got it though.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

No snow of THAT ground in PA. My daughter was in Pittsburgh last weekend. Said there was a little snow BUT it was cold.....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Saint Luis Rey Maduro. It was a nice, smooth smoke. I liked it.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> No snow of THAT ground in PA. My daughter was in Pittsburgh last weekend. Said there was a little snow BUT it was cold.....


Yup, no snow here at all now. Been 50's pretty much all week, think it hit 60 today actually.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> dude.... nice pic Shocked ...... ahh just what happens to people where you work...."gulp".....looks like people are just dieing to work there.


We use it as a motivation tool for underachievers...:biglaugh: Ther are some graves from the lat 1800's. We 'unofficially' take care of it..it really needs a new fence. wouldn't want anyone to escape. :shock:



> No snow of THAT ground in PA. My daughter was in Pittsburgh last weekend. Said there was a little snow BUT it was cold.....


Last Saturday in 4 hours we had sunshine, rain and a blizzard. By Sunday it was all gone. 69 yesterday and 62 today....Go figure...

Time to start warming up the ol' irons.... :twisted:


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

Sparhawk said:


> > dude.... nice pic Shocked ...... ahh just what happens to people where you work...."gulp".....looks like people are just dieing to work there.


We use it as a motivation tool for underachievers...:biglaugh: Ther are some graves from the lat 1800's. We 'unofficially' take care of it..it really needs a new fence. wouldn't want anyone to escape. :shock:

that is a very cool thing to do :smile: .


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Toby said:


> I "sent" a pic to Cman...but somehow he got a pic of my daughter holding a bottle of Powerade... he must think I'm weird....cause the title was
> 
> Stogie & Pooch


We already know you are weird...... no biggy.

I have gotten that photo twice before.... and once I got a photo of Fiddle Faddle.... or something like that. So something is off with your photos and when they are selected.

:???: :???: :???: :???:

Graveyards are cool.........

until I end up in ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Early Lunch today.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice watch.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

finishing up a ashton heritage puro sol... definately a top 5 of mine


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> Early Lunch today.


 did you climb up one of those palm trees for that shot??!! :smile:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Of course,,,,, it's part of the P90X training course i got. You HAVE to climb buildings and shit.... How else you going to get ripped in 90 days..........

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Ok.... my office is on the third floor and we have a balcony. We can grill.... smoke...... whatever.... so this morning I chopped one of those 18 year old Bolivars in half....... smoked the first half mid morning..... while on my cordless headset.... and then smoked the other mid afternoon while on another long call. 

It was a good day.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Thursday was a very nice warm day here so I grabbed a Perdomo Habano corojo and a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale. Great together!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Ice.....

That is ONE FINE CIGAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Great day to start putting flowers in. Spent the good part of the morning in the back yard (so to speak) still it's our's. Had a nice short and enjoyed it very much. It's time to start smoking again. I do like smoking in the Hiddy Hole but, it's just not the same as being outside and enjoying the voice's of the motherland. This is for you Michael. Ass backward's and all.
Rained all week and it looks like a good Sunday may be coming up.

Just maybe a chance to Ride The Wind. Finger's crossed.

I got some new Boots yesterday.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Finished laying down some 20x20 tiles in my hallway then went outback to relax with an Oliveros El Padrino. It was a very good lookin' cigar....very enjoyable!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

JAX said:


> Finished laying down some 20x20 tiles in my hallway then went outback to relax with an Oliveros El Padrino. It was a very good lookin' cigar....very enjoyable!


I've been wanting to try those, but I think they are all large ring guage !

Any other comments on the cigar.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> I've been wanting to try those, but I think they are all large ring guage !
> 
> Any other comments on the cigar.


The one I had was a 52 guage. Unfortunately I didn't pay particular attention to the flavor profile - was just relaxing after the project. But....

The appearance was amazing, almost pitch black and oily. The burn held constant throughout and each puff provided for a great amount of smoke. The draw was about a perfect as I could of asked for.

I'd call this a medium bodied. The generalize flavors I got (again, didn't pay particular attention) was lots of sweetness and at times mild spiciness. It wasn't overpowering like I thought it would be, but rather stayed pretty smooth. It reminded me of a CAO Brazlia except without the draw problems.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

JAX said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> > I've been wanting to try those, but I think they are all large ring guage !
> ...


Cool!, Now I really want to try 1


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

JAX said:


> buzkirk said:
> 
> 
> > I've been wanting to try those, but I think they are all large ring guage !
> ...


 boy those Brazila's do have a real draw problem don't they!! I think those were made for training call girls for NY Governers!!! it made my freakin' jaws sore!! but what little I got out of it was really good.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Well it's 02;40am here and I'm about to fire up a Cuvee Rouge (cos it's the only one I have with me) hope it's good. Else I'll have to wait till I get home in about 5 hours. . . , . . . .sheeeeesh!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Cigar.com Cuban Blend that I got from Andy. It was a nice smooth smoke. Thanks Andy!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I had a CAO America last night. It wasn't a bad smoke, but didn't push all my buttons. It mighta been the atmosphere though too, as I was down at the bar for early St Patty's day celebration. I'll try it again in the future to get a second look at it.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Some family came over today and we had a very heavy lunch. After everyone left I went to my smoking room and enjoyed a Pepin Blue label. A nice smoke after a big meal.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Well for those following my weekend. The tile project is 85% complete (see below). Just need to put down the trim work and carpet tacs then it'll be done.

So here is the tile completed, note it doesn't show the entire space but it gives you an idea:










While the grout dried, I enjoyed a:









RyJ Vintage Maduro Robusto

They'll be another smoke this evening....not sure yet which one though.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

On my phone, so cant post pics but .......Toby you would love this.......I'm half way through a Gurkha Grand Age Perfecto...........and it is.......perfecto I mean, if you haven't you just gotta try one...(almost better than sex)


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

As promised. My neighbor and I got together this evening to relax with some wine, good conversation and a nice smoke.










5 Vegas Serie 'A' Apocalypse

This was my first 5 Vegas experience. This particular one was gifted to me.

First impression: I got a little neverous in the begining, but it very quickly changed for the better. I enjoyed this smoke alot and will definately be exploring this line in the very near future.

My buddy had the Carlos Torano Virtuoso.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> On my phone, so cant post pics but .......Toby you would love this.......I'm half way through a Gurkha Grand Age Perfecto...........and it is.......perfecto I mean, if you haven't you just gotta try one...(almost better than sex)


I had one back in the fall...but I haven't seen any since. I absolutely loved that one....on teh prowl now...thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Fidalgo ***** Corona. It is a double maduro and I really like maduros. I really like this stick, but I don't think I'll be able to find them again. I got some on clearance at CI, but they don't have anymore. Good flavors and a nice medium body. It burned a little uneven, but all in all it was a good smoke.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Python said:


> Last night was a Cigar.com Cuban Blend that I got from Andy. It was a nice smooth smoke. Thanks Andy!


No problem!! I love those & the Corojo Label. Plus, they are really inexpensive!! They smoke way better than the price, both are "go to" smokes for me.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> No problem!! I love those & the Corojo Label. Plus, they are really inexpensive!! They smoke way better than the price, both are "go to" smokes for me.


The prices are pretty nice on those.

Just finished a Don Tomas Special Edition Connecticut #300. This is a pretty good medium bodied smoke. It had a perfect burn and draw. It is good and has a decent flavor. I would smoke it again.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Today I had a Kinsington(sp) with a friend to celebrate St Patty's day. It was ok but that was it. It is a house gar for someone I think. 

I've been reviewing protocols for the last 2hrs tonight to I decided to reward myself with a Gurk Legend. I am currently lighting it up. Woo Hoo!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Thoroughly enjoyed a Fuente Gran Reserve tonight, along with a few pints of Guinness while playing pool with Michele and a few friends. Not a bad way to spend an evening


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Attempted to smoke an Indian Tabac maduro but had to put it down because it was nasty..
So I reached for a guaranteed good smoke... Camacho Limited Diploma...


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

It's comin on 04:30 am and I'm firing up my first smoke of the night/morning. Fuente 'GOD OF FIRE'


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

I've found a new friend...Gurkah... :drinking:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

flipperwhite said:


> I've found a new friend...Gurkah... :drinking:


IMO, Gurkah his indeed a good friend and will treat you well!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Flip - which one did you go for?

I'm with Chris on this one, Gurkha is a very good friend. Perfect for any occasion!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

For St. Patty's Day, I grabbed a Curz Light and a Rocky O'Patel Sungrown.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Late lunch today.... it was so freaking creamy!!!! I thought i had had an orgas........ nevermind...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Late lunch today.... it was so freaking creamy!!!! I thought i had had an orgas........ nevermind...


 :shock:

Is that an El Mejor Espresso?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Python said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Late lunch today.... it was so freaking creamy!!!! I thought i had had an orgas........ nevermind...
> ...


Yes sir,,,, Scotty got me into these and they are just freaking delish! Denny and I both dig them. Cheap as heck too!!!!!

I like the robusto best. They tend to stay a little wet....... and the draw is tuff if they are to long or you don't dry box it for a couple days.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I like them as well. I have only tried the torpedo so far, but it is a great smoke on the cheaper side.


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

JAX said:


> Flip - which one did you go for?
> 
> I'm with Chris on this one, Gurkha is a very good friend. Perfect for any occasion!


 first was the Warrior, smooth!! :smoke: and the legend tonight! very good!! nothing but nub!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Late lunch today.... it was so freaking creamy!!!! I thought i had had an orgas........ nevermind...


Man I love those. Definately agree on the dry boxing. But I do have one question, aren't they supposed to be box pressed? I dunno maybe I just can't see it in the picture or maybe I don't remember right.

Anyway, had a Padron Londres Maduro. I usually don't smoke smaller ring guage cigars but man it's a great smoke and less than half the price of the 2000.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

LSB tonight. San Cris has been the go-to cigar lately.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Dusty2119 said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Late lunch today.... it was so freaking creamy!!!! I thought i had had an orgas........ nevermind...
> ...


It is boxed pressed... you just can't tell by the photo....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Pirates Gold. It was just Ok.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

StantheTaxMan said:


> LSB tonight. San Cris has been the go-to cigar lately.


Can't beat 'em.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Nothing!  

Have not had a single cigar this month. 2 weeks with cold/flu and the weather turned again.

Maybe this weekend....


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I am currently enjoying a 5Vegas Miami. This is only my third time smoking one of these but it will not be my last. A quality smoke.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Last night, I had a Perdomo Habano Maduro. Kind of a disappointment when compared the the Corojo version. It smoked nice, but didn't really have much flavor and zero effect. I have some that I put into the aging humidor and will give it another try in a few months. 

Seems like I can't smoke enough Punch cigars lately.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had a Great 5 Vegas Gold while getting ready for my annual Easter trip to the UP. (Jimmy, we're gonna miss ya Brother!!) Got it from Python Bob, Thanks Brother!!! :beerchug:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

On vacation until Tuesday - my daughter is flying in this afternoon for Easter weekend. Took a break from my chores to watch the birds come by for thier morning feeding while enjoying a:









Gurkha Legend Silver Edition

Very good morning smoke.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Got it from Python Bob, Thanks Brother!!! :beerchug:


No problem!

Last night I had a Black Pearl, I did not like it at all. I threw it out about half way in.


----------



## ChickSmokesStick (Feb 11, 2008)

SIGLO TONITE. SANS CYCLEMAN.
IT IS STILL MY FAVE, BUT DOESN'T TASTE AS GOOD AS WITH CM.

)


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Enjoyed a Gurkha Black Puro tonight. Had the parents of one of our kids friends over. The father had a Padron followed by a Padron. It was a good relaxing night. Heading up to PA tomorrow and bringing a few cigars with me to share with my wife's cousin. Should be a good time.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Torpedo. It was a really nice smoke.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Yesterday I grabbed a Gurkha Nepalese Warrior. Really great cigar. Something I've been around lately has been telling me to enjoy a Gurkha, hmmm, I just can't figure out what it is... :lol:

Then I started some steaks for the wife and I while enjoying a Fuente Rothschild paired with a smooth single malt scotch.










YUMMY!!!! :smoke:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Yesterday I grabbed a Gurkha Nepalese Warrior. Really great cigar. Something I've been around lately has been telling me to enjoy a Gurkha, hmmm, I just can't figure out what it is... :lol:


I got the same problem bro, just can't put my finger on what it is.....but they've always been a regular in my rotation so I didn't think much of it at first....but now that you mentioned it..... :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Took a few moments this afternoon to enjoy a:









Casa Torano Maduro Robusto


----------



## BurlEsquire (Feb 13, 2008)

*Last Night and Easter Sunday*

My friend Marie came over last night and although she is not a cigar smoker she does smoke cigarettes so we had an enjoyable evening during which I indulged in a lovely Montecristo No. 4.










Today I have a rather special limited edition Montecristo lined up and will partake of that pleasure this evening on my return from dinner at my sisters. I am tempted to bring it with me but, as is the case generally these days, smokers tend to be banished to the outdoors and I am not going to ruin a good cigar by having to stand outside in the chill Irish weather at this time of year. Oh no. I'll kick back here later, pour a stiff 12 year old Glenlivit and savour my lovely Monte.
Bliss


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Slow Aged 826 by Perdomo. It was a very nice smoke. I liked it quite a bit.


Burl, that is a nice churchwarden in the ashtray. Is it a Peterson's?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Started getting sick again so I stayed in bed all day yesterday.... Today I felt good enough to grab me another Camacho Diploma... these things are so tasty.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Last night was poker night. Started with a Gurkha Legend. I liked the flavor, but the draw was a bit on the tight side which surprised me. 2nd smoke was a nice fat Indian Tobac that I'd traded for with Toby. I've had 2 or 3 of those now and really like them.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Went down to sister-in-laws today for Easter festivities. Enjoyed a Rocky Patel Reo Robusto while the kids all hunted for easter eggs.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

G3 ,,,,,,,,,,,, OH MY GOSH I think this might have made the top 10!!


Smoking a R&J Cerdo #2 now..... always a good stick.


8)


----------



## BurlEsquire (Feb 13, 2008)

*Yup - it's a Churchwarden*

Well spotted Python - it is indeed a Peterson's Churchwarden and I have been smoking it a lot recently


----------



## BurlEsquire (Feb 13, 2008)

*Yup - it's a Churchwarden*

Well spotted Python - it is indeed a Peterson's Churchwarden and I have been smoking it a lot recently


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

I only have about 20 Peterson Robusto's left...... a very tasty stick! (that's what she keeps telling me...... :lol: )


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Tonight I had an RP Sun Grown with some age on it. It was the first stick I have had in 3 days.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking an Ashton Heritage Puro Sol Churchill. This is my 3rd from the box I won from CBid.

If I can get them at the price I won for, I can smoke this all day every day.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

This was ok.... wouldn't buy one thought....

http://imageshack.us


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

You talking to Mary in that Pic ? *MICHAEL* :???:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

BARBARIAN said:


> You talking to Mary in that Pic ? *MICHAEL* :???:


Nope..... was talking to my GF Kiki!!!!!!! She's hot!!!!!!!

Mary was in for a few minutes..... They'll be glad to here you're heading our way again!!!!!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Enjoyed a Victor Sinclair Anniversario, that I got in a trade with Newby, while walking the pup with the family. it's was almost 40 ! ! ! !


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Great looking dog ya got there


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Don Tomas Cameroon Collection.

Toby, is that a great dane?


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Yesterday was a two-fer: Aromas (Local B&M) house blend barber pole robusto yesterday afternoon, and a Oliveros LTD Beliscio last night.

This afternoon I enjoyed my last Graycliff Expresso Robusto. I'm quite sure they'll be another this evening, we'll see how my neighbor feels.









Graycliff Expresso Robusto

EDIT: Picture added.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks DM

Python, she is a Great Dane English Mastiff mix, 16 months old and ALL Puppy!!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Last night I got to enjoy my first RP Sun Grown, as gifted me by Jax. Thank you very much brother, I can add another one to the list of great blends by Rocky. I'm hoping to get a chance to sit and really pay attention to that other Fusion you gave me as well. 
It's been a long, rough day so I'll need something to chill and be brainless with tonight. Good thing my humi's full of choices! :smoke:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm glad you enjoyed the Sungrown bro. That and the fusion are my two personal favorites thus far from the RP line.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

enjoying a nice Rockey Patel R4 Maddy on the front porch... surfing cigar-review on a nice 60 degree sunny Ohio day


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> enjoying a nice Rockey Patel R4 Maddy on the front porch... surfing cigar-review on a nice 60 degree sunny Ohio day


Nice! I love those ones also. Enjoy the afternoon :smile:

And Jax, I'm gearing up to hit you back man, just coming up with a list that I hope will satisfy your tastes 8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had a Fonseca Vintage (Awesome, by the way) while playing homerun derby on Lake Superior (It was frozen) & then after playing pool for a while smoked one of the best cigars I have had in a while, a Griffin's 2007, while playing poker & watching Basketball while playing poker on friday. Sunday I had an excellent Padron 1926 while winning $55 at the casino & then a 1495 while playing poker with the fellas later that night while also watching Strange Brew. A nice cigar weekend to say the least!!


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

I have been in PA since Saturday visiting some of my wife's cousins. I only had 2 cigars over the weekend. The first one I had was a CI Legends Copper Label (Drew Estates) while my wife's cousin had a CAO Brazilia. I then had a Super Premium Second yesterday when I had 45 minutes to kill. It was a good weekend and we went on a trip to the Cigars International Superstore (post that experience in a different thread).


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Jax, I'm gearing up to hit you back man, just coming up with a list that I hope will satisfy your tastes 8)


It's not often we see advance notices of a strike.....I'd better re-enforce my bunker! :lol:

In all seriousness, FYI I'll be out of town this weekend until Thursday.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Wednesday was a nice sunny 70 degrees and I took advantage with a Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino Sungrown and a cold Curz Light. YOu can tell its cold by the blue mountains on the label. Curz Light labels change colors depending on the temp of the bottle/beer. Blue is cold and White is not so cold.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Absolute gorgeous day outside today, so I decided to sit out on the patio to read for a bit while enjoying:









Joya De Nicaragua Celebracion Torpedo

I just can't get enough of these puppies. Full flavored but yet suprisingly smooth.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

This morning I had a 5Vegas Gold. I love the finish on these sticks. 
Then while cleaning out the garage I had a Padilla Miami 8&11 (I think I am begining to see why Stan loves Pepin)


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Tuesday night was a Cigar.com Corojo Label that I got from Andy. Thanks a lot Andy.
Last night was a Carlos Torano 1916.


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Tonight is a Gurkha Legend Perfecto. Gonna sit around, play some online poker (free of course), smoke up this nice stick, and have some funny tv on inthe background. May follow it up with something, but not sure yet.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Lunch today....

http://imageshack.us

8)


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Man, I forgot how much I like those Gurkha's. Ended up having an Indian Tabac after I finished it. Can't wait til tomorrow. Not sure what I'm gonna have yet, but am getting back into smoking more now that it is getting really warm out.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Last night I had an unbanded stick that Stan sent me a few months back. All I gotta say is Wow :shock: Very tasty stick, thanks for sharing that Stan!!!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Last night I tried a Indian Tabac Anniversary Ltd Reserve. It was a decent smoke for $1.30/stick. Had some nice, subtle flavors of wood, leather, and spice; burnt straight; nice draw. Seemed a little light and smoked fairly quickly but I'll smoke more of these.

I'm only working a half day today and brought a Perdomo Reserve Champagne to torch a soon as I'm out the door. Can't wait to try this one..... :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

CRider said:


> Last night I had an unbanded stick that Stan sent me a few months back. All I gotta say is Wow :shock: Very tasty stick, thanks for sharing that Stan!!!


Glad you enjoyed!
Cut out early for "cigar Friday's" and have a hankerin' for a
Perdomo Habano Corojo.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

It was very tasty...it started out with a bit of a tight draw but loosened up pretty quick. I've got one of those Perdomo's left that I'd bought a few weeks ago yet, very tasty smoke.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

So you like the pepper.........?
<I think we're still on topic...........barely..........?>


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Definitely. I thought at first, after the first few draws, that it was really gonna kick my ass :lol: Once I adjusted to it a bit though, I found it to be really tasty.


----------



## BurlEsquire (Feb 13, 2008)

*Cigar Night*

It was Cigar night as usual last Wednesday and time my very good friend Sharon joined us. Oh, and Karl brought along an ex who's name escapes me at the moment.










These are the brace of Romeo y Julietta Churchills that I brought along for me and Sharon










Sharon prepares her cigar










Smokin'










Karl and his ex


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Humm... do you say.....



ex??? :dunno: 



I mean..... NOT that I'd.... you know.... 


It's just that she very....





Oh nevermind!! :wink:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Lunch today....


----------



## BurlEsquire (Feb 13, 2008)

I approve of your lunch and as for Karl's ex? yes, she is. She is Croatian and has perfect english, complete with US accent due to the amount of US tv content she watched while learning.

She is available.

She sings (yes, she is a musician/performer).

And she has a perfectly acceptable occupation as a manager in a Dublin hotel.



I'm tempted .............


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## BurlEsquire (Feb 13, 2008)

*Oh yeah*

Hey Mr. Cycleman

While I was checking out your reply to my post Nathan (he is with me tonight) was lighting up a stogie after raiding my humidor!!!!!










This is Nathan lighting up and the condition is that he smoke that Cuban leaf right to the end. He laughed and said 'cool, alright'. I know he willl.

Am I a bad father?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Oh yeah*



BurlEsquire said:


> Am I a bad father?


Only because you are letting him light that with something other than wooden matches or a butane lighter...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

If you are a bad father..... so is my dad...... He started me on this journey....... (but not with a cuban, damn it!... I'll have to take to him about that!)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> If you are a bad father..... so is my dad...... He started me on this journey....... (but not with a cuban, damn it!... I'll have to take to him about that!)


Please notice the matching aviator's watches.... :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Gifted to me by Whitefish (Andy)
Great smoke bro!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Very cool pictures Burl and Michael! This summer, I'm going out to Denver for a few days and plan on having at least a few cigars with my dad. He's not really into them, prefers Swisher Sweets and such (yeah, I know...I'm working on it ok?) but he'll have a good cigar with me when we're together. I'll have to get a good pic of that. As to Burl's status as a father, that puts ya up a notch IMO. I truly can't wait til my son is old enough to enjoy his first cigar with me...but it's gonna be a few years yet I guess :lol:


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Had an H.Upman Churchill today. Although the flavor was not great(still enjoyable) the construction was exellent! The wrapper was slightly toothy with little veining. The burn was perfect, no touch-ups needed, and the ash held for a solid 2"+ before I chickened out.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Smoked two G3's..... and an Oliva........ so far!


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Had 2 Monte Coronas and 1 Cigar.com Blue Label so far, was looking forward this weekend to smoking a few 'GURKHAS' BUT I HAVEN'T FREAKIN GOT ANY !


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

BARBARIAN said:


> Had 2 Monte Coronas and 1 Cigar.com Blue Label so far, was looking forward this weekend to smoking a few 'GURKHAS' BUT I HAVEN'T FREAKIN GOT ANY !


Hmmmmm.... Brian needs some Gurkhas.... :hmm:


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

I know what you're thinking Rick, but you shouldn't concern yourself, I fully expect to have some by the end of this week...........................WON'T I KAISAD ?(i know he is reading this)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

YUMMY !!!!!!!


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

I enjoyed my first Ancient Warrior tonight. It was an excellent smoke.

Talked my wife into her first cigar. I started her off with an Acid Blondie to feel her tastes out. She tried a couple puffs of the Ancient Warrior, and I had to battle her to get it back! See my post about First Cigar Complaint.

That is all for tonight, hopefully will have a few tomorrow. May end up bringing one along when I go fishing.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

you better take one while fishing!


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

I (tried to) enjoy a 5 Vegas 'A' tonight while at the lake but for some reason it was just...well it tasted fine but it was just bad. The ash was such a dark grey it was almost black (and was in some spots) and at the midpoint it wouldn't stay lit at all and I had to end up giving up on it.

I saved the night when I got home with a Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Sungrown. Mmmm tasty.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> Smoked two G3's..... and an Oliva........ so far!


Uh Oh, I think Barbarian had his sampler send to Cycleman's address. Now you know why you are not getting your sampler. It's up in smoke already. :lol: :shock:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Smoking a El Rey del Mundo Robusto Larga. A little sweet aftertaste follow each puff.

I think the taste profile is pretty much the same as Ramon Allones.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Had some friends over last night for cards and cigars. I had a 5V Miami. These sticks are really growing on me.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was an Onyx Reserve. It was a great smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i just smoked thehat *evil laugh*


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Went fishing today. It was cold and I only got one bite all day. I like to bring cheaper cigars while going out fishing, so I went with 2 Pirate's Gold cigars. I would rather smoke these during these times in case it gets wet or somehow gets ruined while smoking. I wouldn't feel bad if that happens to these cigars.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Today was my boy's first time trout fishing. I took along a Slow-Aged 826 by Perdomo. Normally, I wouldn't smoke a better cigar when it's cold and a little windy, but I felt the occasion deserved a good cigar :lol: Despite the weather, it actually smoked pretty well. We got skunked, but had a good time anyhow. 



I watched a nice 10-12" palomino trout for about 20 minutes...little bugger watched my wax worms, then power bait, then nightcrawlers go right across his nose...but he wasn't having none of it :lol:


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

La Gloria Cubana Serie R this evening. A very smooth smoke.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Friday, got to enjoy a long day with just the wife, along with a Perdomo Champagne Reserve and a Gurkha Nepalese Warrior. Both were great!
Saturday had a VS Bohemian Red (cuban corojo), great daytime smoke, and a Fonseca Serie F which was awesome after a strip steak and potato. Yummy!
Sunday was a trusty RP Edge Missile Maduro. Still gotta put these in my top five although I prefer the natural wrapper. Was a great smoking weekend!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

CRider said:


> Today was my boy's first time trout fishing. I took along a Slow-Aged 826 by Perdomo. Normally, I wouldn't smoke a better cigar when it's cold and a little windy, but I felt the occasion deserved a good cigar :lol: Despite the weather, it actually smoked pretty well. We got skunked, but had a good time anyhow.
> 
> I watched a nice 10-12" palomino trout for about 20 minutes...little bugger watched my wax worms, then power bait, then nightcrawlers go right across his nose...but he wasn't having none of it :lol:


Looks like a lot of fun, man :smile:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Yeah, we had a blast. I think he was a little disappointed in not catching any...but I'm working with him on the whole "it's about the going, not the catching" thing. I'm not a good fisherman, but I have fun going...it's just time for me to get out, enjoy the piece and quiet for a bit. Catchin fish is just a bonus for me.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

its ok my gf owns me in fishing... ill take pics from our getaway this weekend


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

:lolat: 


Acesfull said:


> i just smoked thehat *evil laugh*


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds like it was a good time Chris. You can't catch fish every time. That's why it's called fishing and not catching :lol:. Just keep taking him, eventually he will catch something :smile:.

Last night was a Don Tomas Special Edition. It was Ok.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had a awsome Ashton Puro Sol, and a Jone's cream soda courtesy of Mr. Acesfull !!!!!!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, this was a good med smoke.

Did anyone else get in on the JR weekly deal ?

http://imageshack.us

http://imageshack.us

For $2.00 a smoke, not bad !


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

$2 a stick for a camacho!! i want


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> $2 a stick for a camacho!! i want


http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page= ... omo=WS0813

Sorry, it looks like they already sold out.

It turned out to be a good deal, FM wants to split the box, already.

We smoked 1 each, tonite, and was very pleased.

Nice, med smoke, but the deal said they have been in their humi for 2+ years, If thats so they have mellowed nicely.


----------



## MaduroScotty (Jan 2, 2006)

Went fishing yesterday and enjoyed an awesome Mayorga natural and an AF Hemmingway short story. It was freezing cold out, but enjoyable. :smoke:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Lockin' 'er up, fellas. It's April! :woohoo: 
First one in gets to start a new thread!


----------

